# Using surround reverb (CRP/7H PRO) in Protools



## Agnus Dei (Dec 3, 2022)

Hello music makers. Would be most grateful for advice on 2 questions. Using protools with cinematic rooms pro & 7th Heaven pro.

1. would like to layer reverbs for binaural mix. Must I press "sends" from say a piano track and create a new 7.1.2 aux track from there on the drop down list in sends? Or do I simply create a new 7.1.2 track from the track menu and insert the reverbs on a new 7.1.2 aux track? Or create two 7.1.2 aux tracks? 

2. How can I apply reverb to the rear for example only using this method?

Tried looking at vids but they all seem to have this already setup beforehand. I have something going but it sounds all wooly and strange and I think it must be my routing.
Thank you.


----------

